# Webbing/Tac vests



## Dragooncadet (5 May 2009)

just wondering if anyone has a tac vest or webbing they use for FTx's. i have webbing but its now broken after a grand total of one FTX.


----------



## Dragooncadet (6 May 2009)

it was on our winter FTX and i had to loosen the buckle. but one of them got to loose and fell off. it happened after dusk and i only noticed when we left the bivouac site for the night due to the cold. i went home sick the next morning so couldn't look for it.


----------



## rage (13 May 2009)

Why would a cadet need a tac vest? The tac vest holds ammo, bayonette, and little storage space. Cadets do not need the tac vest. A pack & web belt to carry water is all thats needed.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (14 May 2009)

A cadet does not NEED a tacvest.  A cadet does not NEED webbing.

I can show you a million people who do strenuos activites all over the planet that do need use military style webbing to transport their water.

That being said, cadets (in particular Army cadets) love Army stuff.  The more "real" it is, the better.  It is ALL about the "look cool factor".

There is nothing wrong with that and when I was a cadet I saved up to buy myself an 82 pattern webbing.  I then joined the reserves and had a set issued to me, and then again in the regs.


----------

